
Student reporter hit with big bill after FOIA request - yq
http://www.detroitnews.com/story/news/local/wayne-county/2015/12/03/student-freedom-information-bill/76741314/
======
tbyehl
Apparently when I'm looking for my next job, I should put Detroit area school
districts at the top of my list...

------
neilmack
Which goes to show my dad was right: nothing in life is free. Certainly not
information.

